# EVE online, the doshboat simulator



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2013)

I have gotten myself deeply immersed in the universe in EVE online. The game is great for many reasons. First one being that it is not a game where you fight giant dragons with fireballs and swords and fire three arrows at once while a healer applies salve to your rash on your butt-cheek, it is a game of capitalism. It is like the MMO for adults. The menus are black boxes with white text, not fancy-arse borders and glittering text.

The whole game is dosh oriented. And you don't have a set level cap to achieve, you just try to acquire more currency. That is about the premise of the game. Get wealthy as hell.
 There are no levels to level your character up, your individual skills do and shape it up. You don't get better missions because you are higher tier, you get them for raising your standing with the hiring corporation by doing crappy work instead of "hurr durr you need to be lvl 57 to access this"

You don't have classes either. You set off to New Eden and you try to find your place in the society. You are not restricted in any way. Of course piloting better ships take skills, and if you level your skills in mining, you probably won't be as effective in combat, and vice versa. You can stay on the good side and do honest work. Blue collar labour or private security, or you can go to the dark side and take other players as hostages, steal their items, leave them midst their own ship's wrecks or even kill them. Glad there is ahelpful NPC maintained police force that is not to be reckoned with, but even their resources are limited. Once you go past the high security area, you are on your own midst pirates and scumbags of society. If you do bad things, you get bounties and you become wanted. In that case you'll get bounty hunters (players) after you and they get to enjoy the sweet money other people pay for killing you.
You are what you become instead of the preset usual ranger, mage, berzerker, engineer, healer, tank classes.
You  just end up skilling up interesting choices and whoops, you are good in  killing things, selling and buying things, mining and making things.  The choices are basically endless

What strikes me as extremely impressive, is that the whole economy is player maintained. Meaning that every item you can buy, was made by another player, and your money doesn't go to an NPC, it goes to a player. 
The market is ALIVE. There are price fluctuations, regional price differences and market collapses. You can make millions, if not billions without ever leaving your starter starbase, just by buying low and selling high.
 You can sell the item you found for the highest buyer, or you can set your own competitive price for it and wait for someone to grab it from you.

EVE is corporate warfare, and almost every corporation is player made. Nullsec corporations (Corporations that stay out the law's reach) fight each other for planet dominance and the riches that lie on the planet surface. (I think you can do this in Low-sec space too but I am not sure of this). Hi-sec corporations fight on the market for the price dominance. Corporations form alliances and wage wars. These alliances sometimes clash together in spectacular wars involving THOUSANDS of ships fighting for weeks.
When you think that once you lose your ship, you lose everything you had on board, the stakes are high.
Yes, if you die you lose everything you had in your current ship. There is no "return to corpse in 5 minutes to reclaim everything". You buy your ship and if you lose it, then it's a no-can do situation.
Insurances help cover some of the costs, but not all.
When your ship cost you hundreds of millions, the bitter taste of defeat is even bitterer. This way emphasizes to stay safe, and Risk=ISK (Currency).

The scale of things is something different. From a shuttle that is 60m long, you can have massive titans that can be up to 18km long nor do you dabble with copper and gold coins, it's just digital money. Numbers in your bank account.

Me, I found my place acquiring ships designed for combat and mayhem. I do work for a NPC mining company who hires me for security and detective jobs. I keep the paycheck and sell the loot I find. I sometimes go find a nest of pirates and annihilate it, or I might have to investigate the disappearance of a mining colony and kill the bastards who did it. I'm not skillful enough to go Low-sec where an unwanted PVP can lurk behind every warpgate.

A friend of mine makes most of his money by salvaging ships that get destroyed in combat. A lot of people make money by mining minerals and selling them on market. A third friend makes money by exploring anomalies in space and the rest, I don't know what they do. Something they enjoy I'm sure.

These are my impressions of EVE after 55h of gameplay
So what do you think of EVE online and what do you do for a living?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm loving it myself.

I'm always flying around in my ship mining, refining minerals, manufacturing goods, acquiring goods, and then making shitloads of money. Non-combat career paths are hugely interesting considering how different it is to most space games and MMOs.

My main way of making space dosh is by stacking massive piles of minerals and then delivering it via my freighter to this guy who's offering a pretty sweet price which made me over a million in just one delivery.

A recent thing I did was get in a price war on the market and wait for his prices to go so low I could buy him out for a small amount, and then jack the prices back up to what they used to be so I could profit hugely by selling it again with my own stuff and the other guy had nothing left to sell.

I hope someday to get a proper mining barge and then a much larger freighter and start manufacturing my own space ships and some OP shit so I can sell it on the market too.

Edit: I'm now up to 12.5 million huheuheuhehehue


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm loving it myself.
> 
> I'm always flying around in my ship mining, refining minerals, manufacturing goods, acquiring goods, and then making shitloads of money. Non-combat career paths are hugely interesting considering how different it is to most space games and MMOs.
> 
> ...


I can't wait for the day you get a bigger barge and you need an escort to going in low-sec :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can't wait for the day you get a bigger barge and you need an escort to going in low-sec :V



we will be _millionaires_


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

I played _the hell_ out of this game for years (since about '07, but I deleted that char and my main is now dated as '09), but sadly I have no time for it anymore. I probably will go back to it (I actually have "left" and come back multiple times because it's sooo enticing).



> I do work for a NPC mining company who hires me for security and detective jobs.


Are you a member of this corp or just doing missions for it? If the FORMER (edit), get out of there, the taxes are so high and NPC corps don't do anything with it. Just start a 1 man corp with a 0% tax rate or join one that'll actually put the tax money to good use.

Anyway, more about me. I'm such a a nullsec guy. I cannot stand mining, missions or market play. PVP is where it's at. I was the EU executive officer of a nullsec alliance that rented a system off of a bigger alliance (cascade, which are now dead for reasons I'll explain later). This meant that I had to FC (fleet command) a few fleets in my time over teamspeak. Since our alliance was small, these fleets were usually only 5-10 man groups, usually made out of frigates or cruisers since we didn't want to risk our big ships on roams and the like. Due to our contractual agreement with Cascade alliance we had to join their fleets in any situation where their space was threatened by another alliance. Then the fleets got well above 200 ships, and shit was just intense.

But then, then stuff happened.

Basically Goonswarm (one of the biggest alliance in the game) hired a merc alliance to get rid of cascade's sovereignty completely. Remember, this alliance was funded by the biggest in the game, we had no chance even with the "alliance of alliances" contract we had going on. One of my alliance's carriers was the first casualty (a ship worth about 1bn isk). They jumped in titans (the biggest ships in the game, worth upwards of 20bn isk) and we were just murdered. A CTA (call to arms) was called. But we couldn't do shit with a 300 man fleet against a 600 man one. I talked to Cascade's high command, and they said that we lost as soon as they jumped in.

I funded my PVP hunger with incursion fleets, which are basically fleet "missions" as such but a lot more fun and profitable. These are only limited to a few systems and once an incursion has been eradicated from a system, it spawns in a new one.

After all of this shenanigans, I joined RvB (red vs blue) which were a high sec PVP corp made of two alliances, "red" and "blue" which were constantly at war with each other which in turned allowed them to kill each other in high sec space. Here, I have a few videos:

[video=youtube;zohRhALoovg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zohRhALoovg[/video]

Frigate fleet brawl. Fight starts at 6:50. I'm the one recording (not speaking, that's the FC). Don't click off when I warp out, I come back in my pod at a long distance to watch the end.

Yeah. The game is awesome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2013)

Shit coffee, you and raptros should be doing that

also if anyone needs someone to buy spammo from, I'll happily make it in bulk

ed:

Anyway I'm looking to build up huge capital + stock of materials so I can manufacture things. Right now I've got the Antimatter S blueprint, but I have no idea how to "improve" it. :c

I do the supposed steps to get a facility to work on it, but nada.

Anyone know what to do?


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shit coffee, you and raptros should be doing that
> 
> also if anyone needs someone to buy spammo from, I'll happily make it in bulk
> 
> ...


You have to "research" the blueprint. You should be able to "show info" on it and get the required tabs (and therefore, prerequisite skills and such for say, faster or more efficient manufacture though beware, these take time and most high sec research stations have huge queues)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> You have to "research" the blueprint. You should be able to "show info" on it and get the required tabs (and therefore, prerequisite skills and such for say, faster or more efficient manufacture though beware, these take time and most high sec research stations have huge queues)



I have the manufacture skills no problem, and I have been manufacturing. :>

It's just the research ;-; 

It doesn't tell me to get any particular skills for the blueprint I'm trying to research on.

I assume I have to take them to a very specific place rather than any station, right?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> )
> 
> Are you a member of this corp or just doing missions for it?


They just pay me. I am in a corp with about 10 people in it including Gibby and my taxes go to a good cause.
E: to clarify it's a npc corp I do missions to
Npc corp tax would be such bullshit


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I have the manufacture skills no problem, and I have been manufacturing. :>
> 
> It's just the research ;-;
> 
> ...


Take them to a station that has "research" abilities. This is under a serperate tab under your "manufacture and research" tab. Such things as "time efficiency" and "material" research. Not many high sec stations have this though, which is why they're queued all of the time.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> NPC corp tax would be such bullshit


Especially when you're earning about 25mill per incursion mission........


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> They just pay me. I am in a corp with about 10 people in it including Gibby and my taxes go to a good cause.
> E: to clarify it's a npc corp I do missions to
> Npc corp tax would be such bullshit



What was the cause again?

As much as I like being in a player-run corp, I personally have yet to recieve any benefit from being in the corp. Though I suppose I'll have to wait until I'm geared for low-sec play.



Raptros said:


> Take them to a station that has "research" abilities. This is under a serperate tab under your "manufacture and research" tab. Such things as "time efficiency" and "material" research. Not many high sec stations have this though, which is why they're queued all of the time.



AAHHHH spank you kindly

I'll improve my research skills at some point to make it all quicker, then I'll start improving my blueprint and make shit to sell.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What was the cause again?
> 
> As much as I like being in a player-run corp, I personally have yet to recieve any benefit from being in the corp. Though I suppose I'll have to wait until I'm geared for low-sec play.
> 
> ...


The cause is that should one of us lose his ship, the corp dosh goes to replacing lost ship


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What was the cause again?
> 
> As much as I like being in a player-run corp, I personally have yet to recieve any benefit from being in the corp. Though I suppose I'll have to wait until I'm geared for low-sec play.


That's because you have 10 people. XD. Just watch when you get to about 200 which is what my alliance was at. Tax money for dayzzzzzz (all going towards corp fees, solar system and assets of course)





> AAHHHH spank you kindly
> 
> I'll improve my research skills at some point to make it all quicker, then I'll start improving my blueprint and make shit to sell.


No probs. ^^



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The cause is that should one of us lose his ship, the corp dosh goes to replacing lost ship


This is the system we used, but only 50% of the ship's value was reimbursed. We also lent ships (frigs and the occasional cruiser) out to members when fleets came round.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The cause is that should one of us lose his ship, the corp dosh goes to replacing lost ship



What about insurance?

I mean my insurance plans currently cover 100% of my ships. 

Still a sweet deal though.



Raptros said:


> That's because you have 10 people. XD. Just watch when you get to about 200 which is what my alliance was at. Tax money for dayzzzzzz (all going towards corp fees, solar system and assets of course)



Yuh, coffee's friends need to employ more people at some point. That way if I'm going to make a "living" via manufacturing, I need people close by to sell stuff to. 

Aren't corp wages a thing?

But still, bottom line is, I wanna do stuff for the corp that will help me profit as an individual so I can get that lovely Retriever.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> That's because you have 10 people. XD. Just watch when you get to about 200 which is what my alliance was at. Tax money for dayzzzzzz (all going towards corp fees, solar system and assets of course)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made some maths and I calculated that our corp makes on average around a mil/h on taxes.
Benefit of a small corp is friendliness being tight knit and I've been with these friends for a year in various games. I think we'll buy a whole ship or at least 75%


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Aren't corp wages a thing?


Not that I know of, though some alliances charge "membership fees" per month to member corps to stay in the alliance. My corp's was 150 million a week (or two? I can't remember).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I made some maths and I calculated that our corp makes on average around a mil/h on taxes.
> Benefit of a small corp is friendliness being tight knit and I've been with these friends for a year in various games. I think we'll buy a whole ship or at least 75%



Awesome awesome

btw we still gonna do that loan deal? 

Now that I just got the Iteron V a few mins ago I can manage really fat shipments (working on one right now), I just need the Retriever to fill it up more efficiently so I can pay back the loaned money.

Unless I get the 30mil+ for it before I'm skilled up enough.



Raptros said:


> Not that I know of, though some alliances charge  "membership fees" per month to member corps to stay in the alliance. My  corp's was 150 million a week (or two? I can't remember).



Dang I wonder how anyone makes that much

I felt proud of my first million

ah, being a noob is like being a toddler again


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Awesome awesome
> 
> btw we still gonna do that loan deal?
> 
> ...


The deal is on :3

And it was 150m for the corp, not per individual.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Dang I wonder how anyone makes that much
> 
> I felt proud of my first million
> 
> ah, being a noob is like being a toddler again


I had about 850 million in my personal wallet at one point. Incursion fleets are a great money maker if you have the skills/ships (25mill/half an hour, but you'll be lucky to even get in a fleet).

The alliance's however...... A couple of billion (not including the 5 carriers we had, at about 1bill each themselves).



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> And it was 150m for the corp, not per individual.


Yeah. It also depended on corp membership size.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I had about 850 million in my personal wallet at one point. Incursion fleets are a great money maker if you have the skills/ships (25mill/half an hour, but you'll be lucky to even get in a fleet).



GUUUUHHHHH

I'm currently at 10.5 million.

I have no combat skills or combat ships, so the best teamwork option I've got is to go jetcan mining and hopefully get a profit share. Or just really freaking step up my game in mining/marketing/manufaturing.

MMM


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> GUUUUHHHHH
> 
> I'm currently at 10.5 million.
> 
> ...


Ah, the joys of jetcan mining. I remember doing that in my covetor. So tedious but a good way to earn money AFK (for the love of god don't go AFK in null/low sec out of stations if you want to live).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I had about 850 million in my personal wallet at one point. Incursion fleets are a great money maker if you have the skills/ships (25mill/half an hour, but you'll be lucky to even get in a fleet).
> 
> The alliance's however...... A couple of billion (not including the 5 carriers we had, at about 1bill each themselves).
> 
> ...


I was delegating and alliance with my steam clan's corp and it was like 2mil for player in a month.

We didn't forge it as we had nothing to offer but expenses.
We are all fairly new so right now the corp is little more than a bank for a rainy day. I'm trying to push us towards more group efforts like anomaly hunting, mining/hauling and incursion fleets.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I was delegating and alliance with my steam clan's corp and it was like 2mil for player in a month.
> 
> We didn't forge it as we had nothing to offer but expenses.
> We are all fairly new so right now the corp is little more than a bank for a rainy day. I'm trying to push us towards more group efforts like anomaly hunting, mining/hauling and incursion fleets.



I think it'd be a good idea if the corp simply helped pay for the 100% insurance.

If I had a fully insured retriever, I'd be happy to go mining in dodgy places.

We could 2-man it if the others don't join, and when we get back, the profits can be split. Perhaps 40:40:10. Me, you, and the corp.

This is assuming it's a really good haul though.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> We didn't forge it as we had nothing to offer but expenses.
> We are all fairly new so right now the corp is little more than a bank for a rainy day. I'm trying to push us towards more group efforts like anomaly hunting, mining/hauling and incursion fleets.


Sounds like a plan. Be aware though, the more profitable incursion sites (like the 25mill ones I was discussing) require fleets of battleships. XD. I'm sure you can get away with doing the smaller sites with frigs and cruisers.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think it'd be a good idea if the corp simply helped pay for the 100% insurance.
> 
> If I had a fully insured retriever, I'd be happy to go mining in dodgy places.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. I think like 30/40/20 would be a good division, and change it to 40/40/10 if there was some action. Risky bznz bonus.



Raptros said:


> Sounds like a plan. Be aware though, the more profitable incursion sites (like the 25mill ones I was discussing) require fleets of battleships. XD. I'm sure you can get away with doing the smaller sites with frigs and cruisers.


I have a battlecruiser atm and I can move on to Battleships in less than a day, but large guns take me three more days.

I'm pretty sure you could join our little band of brothers, and I'm sure they'd appreciate the knowledge you'd bring to the group, Raptros.
That is, if you feel like joining a scrub corp.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I have a battlecruiser atm and I can move on to Battleships in less than a day, but large guns take me three more days.


Sounds good. Then you need to tech 2 fit that battleship, which takes a good few months to train for. My raven battleship is/was t2 fit with cruise launchers, shield boosters and shield hardeners/invunrability fields. Safe to say that the fitting was worth as much as the ship...



> I'm pretty sure you could join our little band of brothers, and I'm sure they'd appreciate the knowledge you'd bring to the group, Raptros.
> That is, if you feel like joining a scrub corp.


I might. My account is dead at the moment though. I'll see what I can do tomorrow to get some game time.

(Just so you know, my main is just called "Raptros".)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I might. My account is dead at the moment though. I'll see what I can do tomorrow to get some game time.
> 
> (Just so you know, my main is just called "Raptros".)


That sounds marvelous.
I can't play tomorrow, but I'm up on monday


----------



## Fernin (Jul 28, 2013)

EVE was great many years ago. It was a grand experiment that for a time, succeeded greatly. Now however it's nothing but an animated /b chat client with a fee.



...On a random note. MINMATAR FOREVER! FREEDOM AT ANY COST! Also, Wolfpacks ( http://wiki.eveonline.com/en/wiki/Wolf x5+ ) will fuck your shit up every day of the week. Fuck I miss the old days. ;_;


----------



## Taralack (Jul 28, 2013)

World of Spreadsheetcraft.

I greatly enjoy its ship design and lore, but the game by itself is just too bland for me to enjoy on my own.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 28, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> World of Spreadsheetcraft.
> 
> I greatly enjoy its ship design and lore, but the game by itself is just too bland for me *to enjoy on my own*.


Agreed with this bit. It really is a game you have to play with other people to get the fullest experience you can. Whether you join a 10 man corp with your friends or an alliance of hundreds of players, it really does make a difference.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 28, 2013)

Fernin said:


> EVE was great many years ago. It was a grand experiment that for a time, succeeded greatly. Now however it's nothing but an animated /b chat client with a fee


I have to disagree. My experience with it hasn't been like /B/ at all and it's quite a lot more than a chat client :/

I think you're mixing EVE to SL :VVV


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 28, 2013)

Okay so

I made up to 18.5 million today

spent 11 million on a +3 memory-boosting implant

not a bad idea for the long run because that can shave _days_ off of certain OP skills IIRC.

But it's still a massive setback.

Oh well, I have 4 days to get over 30mil yet to get my ship

after that I'll boost the shit out of my refining-related skills.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 29, 2013)

Just saw this on reddit:

http://i.imgur.com/fqENlqO.jpg

4000 ship fleet fight.

Holy shit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 29, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Just saw this on reddit:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fqENlqO.jpg
> 
> ...


My pc would die


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 29, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> My pc would die


Just zoom all the way out. Usually reduces the lag in fights like this.

Also, when massive fights like this happen, CCP move the whole system onto its own dedicated server node to reduce server lag. A thing called "time dilation" is also used to artificially slow the game speed down to reduce crashes/lag (though this sometimes makes things really frustrating if you're trying to jump through a stargate, for example).

But then again with 4000 people you're going to have lag anyway, even with the special measures....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 29, 2013)

So me, coffee, and his friend just did our first jetcan mining operation.

I had my upgraded Iteron V, coffee had his Tempest, and his friend in a Venture.

We mined about 2mil or so worth of shit in like half an hour.

Was pretty fun, except for the part where I almost got raped by 3 NPC ships appearing out of nowhere. Praise coffee's battleship.

I'm gonna be using my share to buy myself better cargohold expansions and tommorow we jetcan even more.

I hope someday to become foreman of a larger-scale mining operation. Sittin' in muh hauler, telling people what to do.

Or better yet, sitting in some kind of command ship telling the haulers what to tell the miners to do and making a brickshitting hueg profit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So me, coffee, and his friend just did our first jetcan mining operation.
> 
> I had my upgraded Iteron V, coffee had his Tempest, and his friend in a Venture.
> 
> ...


lol that pirate raid.
Accidentally tried hitting them with missiles when they were out of range and trying to arty a frigate from 5km :V
They tried again shortly after you left and this time they went down a lot faster when I didn't make a silly mistake with guns.


----------



## Cain (Aug 1, 2013)

I would play this game if it weren't subscription based.

God damn.

A lot of aspects appeals to me, but then again quite a few don't. But I am just completely turned away by the subscription element. I'd be more willing to pay for a non-pay to win system of microsales, along with a base game price.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Cain said:


> I would play this game if it weren't subscription based.
> 
> God damn.
> 
> A lot of aspects appeals to me, but then again quite a few don't. But I am just completely turned away by the subscription element. I'd be more willing to pay for a non-pay to win system of microsales, along with a base game price.



If you raise approx. 550 million Spessbux it's possible to buy a PLEX (pilot license extension) which can be used to add 30 days to your sub. 

So you can make the game pay for itself.

However, this isn't easy and it requires a mixture of luck and being spawned into a bloody good start/state of affairs. It's apparently a lot of hard work to do this solo and/or if you're a combat-oriented player. 

I think with the way things have been going in the corp coffee and I are in, us buying PLEX in-game might be possible some point in the future.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 1, 2013)

Cain said:


> I would play this game if it weren't subscription based.
> 
> God damn.
> 
> A lot of aspects appeals to me, but then again quite a few don't. But I am just completely turned away by the subscription element. I'd be more willing to pay for a non-pay to win system of microsales, along with a base game price.


Once you start earning enough money you can buy game time for in-game currency, but it'll take you a while to get yourself into a situation where you can to that, since current prices for PLEXes (30 days of game time) are just over 500 million a pop.

EDIT: Gibby ninja'ed me.


----------



## Cain (Aug 1, 2013)

I just wish it weren't so... Business oriented. I have been waiting for a huge-scale MMO space/4x game, but I guess I can't be too picky.

I may change my mind in the future when I do have more money, but I figure it's a game that you'd need a friend to hold your hand through a lot until you start to get the hang of things.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Cain said:


> I just wish it weren't so... Business oriented. I have been waiting for a huge-scale MMO space/4x game, but I guess I can't be too picky.
> 
> I may change my mind in the future when I do have more money, but I figure it's a game that you'd need a friend to hold your hand through a lot until you start to get the hang of things.



It's not a 4x game. That's more of a Galactic Civilisations/Space Empires kinda thing. It's certainly huge though.

And yep, it's business-oriented as hell. That's the appeal really, there's not many games that revolve around business, economy, and money, AND combat that aren't played in an isometric view like Simcity or something. The fact that the entire economy and galactic conflict is player-driven is amazing in itself.

Aaaand it's not that hard to learn. It's daunting, but there's an expansive wiki and plenty of in-game tutorials to help you out.

Though pretty much all of us have had to ask a friend about certain things, such as simple "how do I..." or "where the fuck do I..." or "I don't get this concept".







It's not _that_ bad, really. But it's true that there's a lot of reading material and a large amount of interface, numeric data, spreadsheets, so on and so forth.

Combat is very straightforward though. Coffee knows about that part better than I do.

The good thing is, if you don't want to be a businessman, you don't _have _to be a businessman. For the most part, I act as a miner, investor, trader, and courier.

There's also bounty hunters, soldiers, hitmen, pirates, scammers, fleet commanders, escorts, so on and so forth.

The actual businessman is the boss. Described in-game as someone who gives orders and makes immense profit from other people's work. He does pay everyone however, or he gives the responsibilities to other people, such as granting the ability of an employee to employ and fire other people.

There's also interesting things involving shareholders in corporations. If you have a certain amount of shares within a corporation, you have the ability to launch a vote that can evict the current CEO and vote in another person, but I've never seen that happen with my own eyes yet.

It's really interesting how a lot of corruption and white-collar crime is part of EVE's general gameplay. Ponzi schemes, for example.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 1, 2013)

Top EVE tip, everything in Jita system local chat is a scam. I see too many newbies fall foul of those schemes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

I've never been in Jita, and I've only been only one region outside of Verge Vendor (my personal freighting trips, I make solid profit) but I think that unless it's a friend of yours, it's a really terrible idea to invest in anything. Though a nice gentleman _gave_ me 100k for nothing once.

Speaking of investment, yesterday the jetcanners and I all invested 600k each to pay for just over 2.5mil worth of gear (I did like 700k because I had a load of ore to get rid of) to fully deck out Coffee's hauler with cargo upgrades for jetcanning ops.

Now that's an investment that gives a profitable return and a proper benefit.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 1, 2013)

Jita is the main/biggest trade hub in the whole game. It is regular to have a few thousand in that system at one time, and local chat is a spamfest.

I remember once that someone took a raven battleship outside the docking exit of Jita station 4-IV with a whole 8 high slot rack of smartbombs (AOE modules) and started setting them off. A sucide mission. Concord (the NPC police) blapped him within 5 seconds though. I don't know how many players he managed to kill.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Man, the warfighting sounds real fun.

I haven't actually done any combat save for the must-do opening missions for when I started mining.

Aside from that it's trying not to get my ass shot. Yesterday we were jetcanning and like 4-5 pirate frigates came out of nowhere in unison and we just bolted the fuck outta there as soon as they were seen.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 1, 2013)

Talking of combat, heres the first ever titan kill from 2007 (and gives you a good look at an FC's job).

[video=youtube_share;LRlrFudaEs8]http://youtu.be/LRlrFudaEs8[/video]


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 3, 2013)

EVE Bittervet here. Been playing off and on since '06.

Currently too lazy to log in and participate in TEST/Goon bashing.

70mil sp on my main, 40mil sp on my alt. Well over 3bil in assets and liquid cash. Hit me up if you ever need money.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm actually blacklisted from CFC(?) (and therefore goonswarm).

For something really trivial mind you.....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 4, 2013)

Greyscale said:


> EVE Bittervet here. Been playing off and on since '06.
> 
> Currently too lazy to log in and participate in TEST/Goon bashing.
> 
> 70mil sp on my main, 40mil sp on my alt. Well over 3bil in assets and liquid cash. Hit me up if you ever need money.


Free money sounds good to me :V
GIMME GIMME GIMME
http://dvdmedia.ign.com/dvd/image/article/765/765245/idiocracy-20070215034121999_640w.jpg


----------



## Rob_Swanson (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got passed a link to this thread by Raptros.  Not sure if anyone's still looking at this thing though.  Anyways, I've been in EVE for a few years now and am kind of interested in metting more people in-game.  

A little about myself as far as EVE goes.
-Bittervet, been playing over 3 years.  You name it and I've done it at some point.
-Currently the CEO of a corp named Gallente Trade Union (No, we're not a roleplay corp and no you don't have to be Gallente to get in.)
-Carriers are made of win.  I got hooked because of the "Day of Darkness II" video on youtube and started playing just to be a capital ship pilot.  
-I fought on both sides of the CFC/HBC vs AAA and friends war.  This is the last "major" conflict that I've been in.
-I've been a leading figure in a few different alliances over the years.  Somehow I always end up involved in running capital ship fleet operations though.
-I ran a campaign out in Syndicate space about a year back that lasted close to two months.  On that note, yes forming fleets and killing your neighbors in 0.0 is really as fun as you've heard.
-Lived in a womehole for a while.  Didn't care for it though.  Too many logistical challenges and not enough people in corp/alliance who cared to help with them when I lived there.
-Doing mining and missions at the moment.  Building my corp's numbers back up.  The main group I used to play with broke up a while back, we're all doing our own projects now.

So yeah, that's me.  Anybody want to hang out in-game sometime?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2013)

Well since you've bumped it back to the top, we're looking now.

I actually haven't played in a long while unfortunately. I kinda miss it. I _may_ pay to play again but idkkkk. I should be busy being more productive. I'm buried in Pokemon as far as games go anyway.


----------



## Rob_Swanson (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry about the delay in response.  Well, if you ever get back into it Gibby, look me up.


----------



## Hankeh (Nov 1, 2013)

Ive been playing eve since 2007. love it. but im not subbed right now. 76m skillpoints and carriers are indeed win  might be good to get back into and hit some of you guys up.

My character name is: Jegerr


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

I played it for almost a year then I got bored. I got my tengu and I tried to do a lot of things that EVE had to offer but that game is very slow for me. I also don't like the PVP because of EWarfare. Knowing there is nothing I can do to save my ship kinda hurts my enjoyment


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

Kazuma Wolf said:


> I also don't like the PVP because of EWarfare.


... I'm so sorry.

<----- Trained ewar pilot. XD



> Knowing there is nothing I can do to save my ship kinda hurts my enjoyment


ECCM, If I remember correctly the tengu has a subsystem that blocks most jams.

Also, your fleet's (if you're in one) first priority is to take out ECM jams. If you're going solo then I admit, it's a bit difficult but the ships that have bonuses to ECM and webbers usually sacrifice combat capabilities.


----------



## Hankeh (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll admit. EW is a pain, but it makes things interesting. You never know who has what fitted to their ship. So when you fit your ship ready to go out on a solo roam, I usually account for any possible situation. doesn't always work, but hell I have a good time trying to kill targets even if I do get blown up. That's the PVP learning curve  alter and adapt... Go,go,go!


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> ... I'm so sorry.
> 
> <----- Trained ewar pilot. XD
> 
> ...


I was usually Solo in highsec but I went down into a "friendly" and I use that word for relitively as the owners didn't care, with my Ferox to earn some money for my Tengu needed money for the Subsystems well a friend gave me the money I needed to finish so I was on my way out and I got hit by gate campers with a warp bubble up and my system lagged so bad that I couldn't save myself because there was like 30-50 people there


----------



## Hankeh (Nov 4, 2013)

hmm you went straight into 0.0 then? ... that'll be why you died.... never a good idea to just jump right in, getting a friend to scout you through to 0.0 or lowsec is probably a good idea for everyone  but on a side-note, when i'd only been playing a couple of months, I jumped into 0.0 from Torrinos to EC-(i forget full system name) and was in an Omen cruiser and got lolraped. Was hilariously fun. went and did it again afterwards. got waves and such in local. kept in touch with attackers. eventually joined their corp. Good way to get started in eve. 

good luck capsuleer!!


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

Kazuma Wolf said:


> I was usually Solo in highsec but I went down into a "friendly" and I use that word for relitively as the owners didn't care, with my Ferox to earn some money for my Tengu needed money for the Subsystems well a friend gave me the money I needed to finish so I was on my way out and I got hit by gate campers with a warp bubble up and my system lagged so bad that I couldn't save myself because there was like 30-50 people there


*Nods* Yup, that happens, even to people who have been playing it for years like me (I lost my T2/semi faction fit drake because of it). ALWAYS be wary of lowsec, sometimes it can be even more dangerous than 0.0 space. There are some stargates that you should always avoid, but my mind fails me so you'd have to look them up.

ECCM won't do shit against bubbles unless you have a t3 subsystem that nullifies it (interdiction nullifier), or have a really fast ship that can zip to the edge of the bubble and warp.

As for the lag, depending on your system specs, zooming out helps a lot.


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Hankeh said:


> hmm you went straight into 0.0 then? ... that'll be why you died.... never a good idea to just jump right in, getting a friend to scout you through to 0.0 or lowsec is probably a good idea for everyone  but on a side-note, when i'd only been playing a couple of months, I jumped into 0.0 from Torrinos to EC-(i forget full system name) and was in an Omen cruiser and got lolraped. Was hilariously fun. went and did it again afterwards. got waves and such in local. kept in touch with attackers. eventually joined their corp. Good way to get started in eve.
> 
> good luck capsuleer!!



I lived in 0.0 for most of my time in EVE Online since a friend of mine was in a Null alliance and corp and they let me in so I could learn.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

Kazuma Wolf said:


> I lived in 0.0 for most of my time in EVE Online since a friend of mine was in a Null alliance and corp and they let me in so I could learn.


I once let a newbie into the corp I was managing (another guy recommended him).

Turned out to be a spy alt....

So yeah, major fuck-up on my part there, I was a new CEO. XD


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I once let a newbie into the corp I was managing (another guy recommended him).
> 
> Turned out to be a spy alt....
> 
> So yeah, major fuck-up on my part there, I was a new CEO. XD


Well at the time I jumped back into EVE because of my excitement over playing Dust 514 but even now that game has been thrown to the curve for me because CCP is really slow at making new content for it. I don't really feel like I'm progressing like I should be


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

Kazuma Wolf said:


> Well at the time I jumped back into EVE because of my excitement over playing Dust 514 but even now that game has been thrown to the curve for me because CCP is really slow at making new content for it. I don't really feel like I'm progressing like I should be


Mhm, the learning curve is steep in eve and the progression curve is mostly shallow. I haven't played dust.

I hear it takes a few years of training exclusively the skills you need to fully fit a titan to be able to do such a thing (which is why most alliances have titan alts).


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Mhm, the learning curve is steep in eve and the progression curve is mostly shallow. I haven't played dust.
> 
> I hear it takes a few years of training exclusively the skills you need to fully fit a titan to be able to do such a thing (which is why most alliances have titan alts).



Yeah in my old alliance one of the other Corps brought their Horse Penis titan (Avatar) to our home system while we was guarding a station upgrade and we was playing around with it and someone else had a Carrier and the titan took a shot at it. I've never seen someone have an "Oh shit I'm out." moment I was laughing so hard at that.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

Kazuma Wolf said:


> Yeah in my old alliance one of the other Corps brought their Horse Penis titan (Avatar) to our home system while we was guarding a station upgrade and we was playing around with it and someone else had a Carrier and the titan took a shot at it. I've never seen someone have an "Oh shit I'm out." moment I was laughing so hard at that.


Our ~90 man fleet (comprised of a few alliances, actually) was waiting to be jump bridged into a fight by a titan right into the middle of our allies' battle once. I've never had as big as a nervous moment in a game in my life.

I wasn't the only one, we were all pissing ourselves (I brought a bunch of pvp newbs along to show them stuff with our much bigger ally and their fleets).

Yeah titans are crazy....


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Our ~90 man fleet (comprised of a few alliances, actually) was waiting to be jump bridged into a fight by a titan right into the middle of our allies' battle once. I've never had as big as a nervous moment in a game in my life.
> 
> I wasn't the only one, we were all pissing ourselves (I brought a bunch of pvp newbs along to show them stuff with our much bigger ally and their fleets).
> 
> Yeah titans are crazy....


I was taken out on a roaming fleet once :3


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

Kazuma Wolf said:


> I was taken out on a roaming fleet once :3


How'd that go?



The first time I FC'ed, our frigates got completely murdered by a T2 cruiser....


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Raptros said:


> How'd that go?
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I FC'ed, our frigates got completely murdered by a T2 cruiser....


It went well they took me out even though I didn't have one of their kits and they told me how fleets worked and I gained a lot of experence. They enjoyed having me along


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

Kazuma Wolf said:


> It went well they took me out even though I didn't have one of their kits and they told me how fleets worked and I gained a lot of experence. They enjoyed having me along


That's the way it should be done!

Anyway, if people are interested, here's my eve kill page that hasn't been updated in a year because I haven't been playing.

http://eve-kill.net/?a=pilot_detail&plt_id=630595

http://eve-kill.net/?a=pilot_detail&view=kills&plt_id=630595&m=11&y=2012 - Nov 2012, pretty much all RvB stuff.

http://eve-kill.net/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=14690137 - Tengu kill woo!

http://eve-kill.net/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=15084051 - Perhaps the most humorous killmail ever.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 8, 2013)

Was looking for an EVE thread before starting one myself. glad this saves me the trouble :3

Anyways.. been playing for a going on a solid year now, and been with the same corp this whole time. I got super lucky and got recruited into such a coolbro corp as my very first one and now a director and one of the bosses of the corp. We also joined one of the biggest and known Faction Warfare Alliances in the side of Amarr. A great contrast to what we were doing with the corp origins as a mining/indy entity. But FW has been a harsh but also pure ISK showering mistress x3 Things have been heating up in the Amarr militia as well just recently with the Amarr Civil War we're involved in against the heretics and traitors. Would you believe they teamed up with Minmatar militia to try to stop us from flipping a highly contested system?! We stomped them and flipped it anyways! 

Anyhow, any folk here wanna hang out and stuff in game? I can found in the GLBTA and Eve Furs channels as 'Dani Maulerant'. Or just flat out add me as contact and convo me, hehe :3


----------



## Draconas (Nov 9, 2013)

I started back up in may this year, joined and left a few corps, even started one for the gaming group im in, which said corp had to be closed since the 4-ish members got addicted to final fantasy when it came out, and left me to pay the bills on offices. I'm mostly a miner, with some market skills here and Planetery Interaction skills there, biggest fighting ship I can pilot is the drake, which sucks in amarr space :/ biggest industrial ship I have thus far is the orca, the corp im in now is awesome, with constant mining runs, mining spreadsheets, and even our nullsec friends invite us down to do mining ops with them, made roughly 100M ISK in half an afternoon just mining in null with a covetor and some mining boosts.


----------



## Hankeh (Nov 9, 2013)

That's cool. I havent been mining in such a long time. think the last time I did any type of mining, it was Gas Cloud Harvesting in w-space. profitable but logistics was a nightmare as you can imagine 

Anyone else lived in w-space? I had an awesome Tengu set-up to solo class4's and made almost 100mil/45mins. anyone experienced the same?


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 9, 2013)

Hankeh said:


> That's cool. I havent been mining in such a long time. think the last time I did any type of mining, it was Gas Cloud Harvesting in w-space. profitable but logistics was a nightmare as you can imagine
> 
> Anyone else lived in w-space? I had an awesome Tengu set-up to solo class4's and made almost 100mil/45mins. anyone experienced the same?


I went in one in my raven once.

I don't know what I expected... I couldn't finish any site.... This was back a few years ago though.


----------



## Draconas (Nov 10, 2013)

Made about 27M from half assed mining for 4 hours... yay


----------



## Rob_Swanson (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey, sorry for ressurecting this old thread.  Found myself looking for a new corp in EVE.  Anybody got a spot for an over-diversified capital pilot?


----------

